# Greek bailout vote



## Wipetheslate (9 Feb 2012)

Why is Ireland going to vote for this new bailout for Greece tomorrow without first securing a better and fairer deal for Ireland ? We will be thrown a little bone after this deal ,maybe some concession on Anglo bondholders , so Enda can claim he won a concession , what fools we have representing Ireland. God save Ireland .


----------



## ross81 (10 Feb 2012)

and yet we keep regime-rotating the same useless corrupt gombeens into power. God save us indeed


----------



## Jazz01 (10 Feb 2012)

What is the alternative? There doesn't seem one... seems that "like replaced like"...


----------

